# New Zealand: No fat people, please.



## qtttlkmop (Nov 19, 2007)

I found this on Neatorama: 
New Zealand says no to fat people

Apparently this guy immigrated to NZ and had to lose a bunch of weight to do so. (Ridiculous much?) Now they are refusing to let his wife enter the country because they think she'll put their healthcare system right over the edge. 

Is the world really getting so crazy that now you can't immigrate because you're heavy?!
Granted, the guy in the picture is pretty big, but he's in the country already... and his wife isn't even that big.

So I guess the NZ immigration officials would prefer the health risks associated with crash dieting to having a few heavy people in their country?


----------



## Suze (Nov 19, 2007)

This is probably one of the most stupid things I have ever heard. I don't get why some people find it so damn hard to accept that some people don't look/act exactly as themselves.


----------



## Tina (Nov 19, 2007)

These people in charge sound inbred. WTF do they think they're doing? Are they preventing smokers and those with high cholesterol from coming in? What about those with actual health problems. A healthy fat person has less of a chance at running up the health tab than the aforementioned. And what if they lose and put it back on, which is the most common occurrence? Do they kick them out? 

This is what happens when legislators have too much time to legislate -- they start going up their own arses.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow. Just...wow. That is crazy.

I mean, just in knowing that their health care system doesn't have much funding would deter me from moving there myself, but being completely denied the right? Please, someone join me in a big WTF?


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

Look, I know you all want to vent your spleens about the horrible NZ'ers, but let's look at the evidence. THIS is what passes for rap music in NZ. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boafDfigiAo&feature=related

I mean, do they really seem like people we need to fear??!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,
Australia and New Zealand both are very anti fat. In Australia you can not be above 80kgs as a woman to adopt a child. As I have said previously, life as a BBW has been hard for me , as being overweight and obese is not accepted here. Australia is so far behind America in terms of size acceptance. Funnily enough, obesity is on the rise both here and in New Zealand. Work that one out.
Meanwhile I do love my neighbors in the land of the long white cloud. Kia Ora.


----------



## Jes (Nov 19, 2007)

Even though they can't rap for shit?

Really?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2007)

Jes said:


> Even though they can't rap for shit?
> 
> Really?



 Yeah. I have many Kiwi mates, so I have got to defend their clan to the death Jes.

God of nations at thy feet,
In the bonds of love we meet,
Hear our voices, we entreat.
God defend our free land.
Guard Pacific's triple star,
from the shafts of strife and war,
Make her praises heard afar,
God defend New Zealand.

 And so on and so forth.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anyone else find it at least mildly ironic that Peter Jackson, the Kiwi's arguably best know citizen, is decidedly less than svelte? *

*footnote for non-geeks, PJ was Director of the Lord of the Rings movies.


----------



## pani (Nov 19, 2007)

Whether or not they are inbred, this is still a human rights issue. Does New Zealand have anything like an official chamber of commerce? I for one will not purchase ANY product from New Zealand as long as this policy is in effect.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 19, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Does anyone else find it at least mildly ironic that Peter Jackson, the Kiwi's arguably best know citizen, is decidedly less than svelte? *
> 
> *footnote for non-geeks, PJ was Director of the Lord of the Rings movies.


Look at him in the "making of" DVD for King Kong. He's thinner. (So is Phillipa Boyens, one of his trinity of collaboration.)


----------



## Suze (Nov 19, 2007)

Susannah said:


> In Australia you can not be above 80kgs as a woman to adopt a child.



 that is crazy!


----------



## moonshadow (Nov 19, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi,
> Australia and New Zealand both are very anti fat. In Australia you can not be above 80kgs as a woman to adopt a child.



Unfortunately, this is an issue in many countries. I live in Canada, and a friend of mine is adopting internationally. If you have a BMI greater than 40, you will not even be considered as an adoptive parent in China or Korea.


----------



## clubgossip (Nov 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Yeah. I have many Kiwi mates, so I have got to defend their clan to the death Jes.
> 
> God of nations at thy feet,
> In the bonds of love we meet,
> ...



Thanks so much for sticking up for us little Kiwi's. Remember this is a law passed by politicians. The people of the country did not vote for or endorse this. So please don't be anti-NZ.....sure we are more fun to harass than our bigger brother Australia. But let's not forget our Prime Minister is at least more of a MAN than George W....hahaha
Sorry
Cheap joke but oh so true
Not all Kiwi's are bad people!
:blush:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2007)

clubgossip said:


> Thanks so much for sticking up for us little Kiwi's. Remember this is a law passed by politicians. The people of the country did not vote for or endorse this. So please don't be anti-NZ.....sure we are more fun to harass than our bigger brother Australia. But let's not forget our Prime Minister is at least more of a MAN than George W....hahaha
> Sorry
> Cheap joke but oh so true
> Not all Kiwi's are bad people!
> :blush:



Mate I love Kiwis. Fush n chups! Seriously I am glad we are neighbours even if half of the people from New Zealand live in Australia.


Susannah


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 20, 2007)

There might be xenophobes here pretending to doing stuff in the interest of the national interests as well! 

That how it always starts!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 20, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> There might be xenophobes here pretending to doing stuff in the interest of the national interests as well!
> 
> That how it always starts!




On the whole New Zealanders are not xenophobic. New Zealand like Australia is a very multicultural country where people live peacefully side by side.
As I have said both Australia and New Zealand tend to not be too enamoured with fat people. It seems the last exceptable prejudice.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> On the whole New Zealanders are not xenophobic. New Zealand like Australia is a very multicultural country where people live peacefully side by side.
> As I have said both Australia and New Zealand tend to not be too enamoured with fat people. It seems the last exceptable prejudice.



I am not saying that New Zealanders are xenophobic, I am just say that, there are people who are xenophobic towards fat people, and their usually in position of power, or has the ear of someone who is. And, let face it, fat people are still haunted by the assumptions that we are lazy and unhealthy and a drain on the health care system. And, these xenophobic people use these images to put in fat-hatred laws like this one. 

I bet you that the assumed threat of fat people on the Medicare system, probability was of the motivations for this law.


----------



## MadeFA (Nov 20, 2007)

I am amazed that this is allowed to happen, but in America everyone and their grandmother is allowed to sneak into this country....

amazing:eat1:


----------



## Risible (Nov 20, 2007)

clubgossip said:


> Thanks so much for sticking up for us little Kiwi's. Remember this is a law passed by politicians. The people of the country did not vote for or endorse this. So please don't be anti-NZ.....sure we are more fun to harass than our bigger brother Australia. But let's not forget our Prime Minister is at least more of a MAN than George W....hahaha
> Sorry
> Cheap joke but oh so true
> Not all Kiwi's are bad people!
> :blush:



New Zealand, for all its natural beauty, sure does have ugly policy when it comes to fat people. I'll take the USA, thanks - Dubya and all.


----------



## southernfa (Nov 20, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I bet you that the assumed threat of fat people on the Medicare system, probability was of the motivations for this law.



Largely correct. We have one of the most Kafka-esque politically correct Governments going (these people are so superior that they even told the United Nations Women's Affairs dept where to go when they decided to legalise prostitution) and I have no doubt they think they know exactly how all of us should look as well as think.

However, there is some validity in their concern. NZ has a sizable Polynesian population and there is a prevailing cultural norm for these people to get very big indeed and it is exacerbated by a scary diet. As a result, the public hospital in South Auckland is a world leader in renal failure research and the budget strain is immense. We don't really have a private health care system here and there is a socio-economic skew as well.


----------



## clubgossip (Nov 20, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Mate I love Kiwis. Fush n chups! Seriously I am glad we are neighbours even if half of the people from New Zealand live in Australia.
> 
> 
> Susannah



NZ is secretly buying out Australia....woohoo!
Meanwhile..Asia is buying out NZ....Doh!
We love BBW and SSBBW people here too.
I don't know how this policy can apply to some countries and not others as so many Pacific Islanders move here to live that are Very Large People.
Don't knock it til you visit here


----------



## SilkyAngela (Nov 20, 2007)

Those in favor of models of socialized health care here in the US need to give this story in NZ a long cold stare. This is exactly where we are headed and worse if some of our legislators and elected hopefuls have their way.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 21, 2007)

two things, number one, in australia you CAN be over 80kgs and adopt, it is done there as it is done here with careful inspection, you have to have an EKG, a physical, and blood work...(my friend is a social worker in Australia who works with adoptions and is the source of my info) 

and i have to admit, when my visa was slow to come through, i often wondered if it was my weight delaying my visa ap...

as far as NZ goes...a nation that has so many fat people as it does and historically has had, seems rather stupid, just my opinion....


----------



## Shosh (Nov 21, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> two things, number one, in australia you CAN be over 80kgs and adopt, it is done there as it is done here with careful inspection, you have to have an EKG, a physical, and blood work...(my friend is a social worker in Australia who works with adoptions and is the source of my info)
> 
> and i have to admit, when my visa was slow to come through, i often wondered if it was my weight delaying my visa ap...
> 
> as far as NZ goes...a nation that has so many fat people as it does and historically has had, seems rather stupid, just my opinion....



Hey D,

In Melbourne you can not be above 80 kgs to adopt as per Human Services regulations. It may be different in New South Wales with D.O.C.S running the show, but here in Victoria the cut off is 80 kgs. 

Yes NZ has lots of fat people.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 21, 2007)

My bad Shosh, i should have stated that i was quoting a NSW social worker....ah well....truth is, there is so much sizism in the world, you have to stand in line to reject us...


----------



## Shosh (Nov 21, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> My bad Shosh, i should have stated that i was quoting a NSW social worker....ah well....truth is, there is so much sizism in the world, you have to stand in line to reject us...



Its ok Dianna. Glad to hear from you. I had missed you.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 21, 2007)

missaf said:


> DOCS has its own set of problems -- that's a whole other thread



Indeed Missaf! DOCS here have allowed children to be returned to abusive parents in several different cases. The children have later died. But hey don't let a fat woman adopt. WTF?


----------



## Friday (Nov 21, 2007)

MadeFA said:


> I am amazed that this is allowed to happen, but in America everyone and their grandmother is allowed to sneak into this country....
> 
> amazing:eat1:



It's a whole lot easier to keep people out when you're an island in the middle of the ocean. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 21, 2007)

Risible said:


> New Zealand, for all its natural beauty, sure does have ugly policy when it comes to fat people. I'll take the USA, thanks - Dubya and all.



Yes Aussie land and Kiwi land are not big fatty fans. Maybe I should move Stateside? It won't happen. I have lived here all my life, and would feel like a fish out of water anywhere else.


----------



## southernfa (Nov 21, 2007)

SilkyAngela said:


> Those in favor of models of socialized health care here in the US need to give this story in NZ a long cold stare. This is exactly where we are headed and worse if some of our legislators and elected hopefuls have their way.



That's an interesting perspective. I am not making any excuses for this addled-headed immigration policy but in terms of the health care arena, we have a number of key differences;
- There is only a very small insurance-funded private health-care industry and it is pretty selective about what it tackles. Even if you have private cover, for many ailments you will still be treated in a public hospital.
- We have a tax-based Accident Compensation Corporation which covers medical costs from "accidents" whether sports, work-place or domestic etc. 
- The ACC obviates the need for civil litigation and dramatically reduces the cost of health care by eliminating the need for malpractice indemnity insurance.

In short, as I understand, our method provides substantially better bang-for-the-buck then the American system. It is still under-funded, there are still waiting lists etc but our tax-rates are roughly comparable to yours, the ACC premiums are not that bad, we do not really need to have medical insurance and our medical practitioners are not consistently looking over their shoulders for lawsuits.

From this end of the looking glass, we have a lot of resistance to changing to the American system!


----------



## k1009 (Nov 21, 2007)

pani said:


> Whether or not they are inbred, this is still a human rights issue. Does New Zealand have anything like an official chamber of commerce? I for one will not purchase ANY product from New Zealand as long as this policy is in effect.



Because it's not like fat people export products, is it? :doh: Time to go shopping for some NZ lamb to go with my Danish bacon and Chinese lead.

This policy is more than likely in place to exclude pacific islanders. They tend to have a higher bmi and they're a huge source of migration for NZ. According to the media they're also a huge social problem, but whether this is true or not I can't say. 

Just another perspective.


----------



## southernfa (Nov 21, 2007)

k1009 said:


> This policy is more than likely in place to exclude pacific islanders. They tend to have a higher bmi and they're a huge source of migration for NZ. According to the media they're also a huge social problem, but whether this is true or not I can't say.



Fifty years ago, immigration from the islands was relaxed to allow a cheap source of urgently needed labour post-war. Allowing an unskilled, english-second-language work-force to become established tends to create socio-economic ills. I guess we were lucky that the missionaries had left a strong impression in the islands and there seems to be a strongly moral and conservative Christian streak that goes a long way to offsetting more negative influences.

The NZ media will in general call a sneeze an atomic blast and couldn't find a story in a book if you opened it for them.


----------



## k1009 (Nov 21, 2007)

southernfa said:


> Fifty years ago, immigration from the islands was relaxed to allow a cheap source of urgently needed labour post-war. Allowing an unskilled, english-second-language work-force to become established tends to create socio-economic ills. I guess we were lucky that the missionaries had left a strong impression in the islands and there seems to be a strongly moral and conservative Christian streak that goes a long way to offsetting more negative influences.
> 
> The NZ media will in general call a sneeze an atomic blast and couldn't find a story in a book if you opened it for them.



Haha. I once crashed on a friend's couch in South Auckland, mind you this was three years ago and I've since graduated to hostels and occasionally a cheap motel room, but it was pretty bad there. She warned me that she lived in a ghetto but I didn't believe her. No problems elsewhere but it was certainly a very interesting few days there in Auckland's very own ghetto. 

New Zealand, I love you for your snow.


----------



## southernfa (Nov 21, 2007)

South Auckland, West Sydney, the difference is...
I used to live down there many years ago and it was 'interesting'. I remember one night a young women banging on the door while her drunk man wandered around the garden with a gash on his head. I took them home. Home was the uncle's garage.


----------



## ksandru (Nov 25, 2007)

What I found appalling about the artilcle as well is that the job this man will be working on also affects the West Coast of the USA as well - something about Southern Cross Cable project. I found the Immigration "contact us" area & posted this complaint. At the end, I will post the link if you wish to do so as well:


Would like to know why does your country discriminate against persons of size, despite the fact size is not mentioned anywhere in your immigration application?! It is not proven that a fat person would be a drain on your health insurance. I was appalled that a country so ethnically diverse as yours is practicing such blatant discrimination, especially since director Peter Jackson (a man of size) put New Zealand on the map with his "Lord of the Rings" trilogy. My husband and I so wanted to visit your country, but after reading the article in Telegraph about the man whose wife was denied entry on the basis of her size, I no longer have the desire. And you can best believe that since the cable project the man works on involves cooperation with the U.S.A. West Coast, I will make our Government aware as well!

https://immigration.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/immigration.cfg/php/enduser/ask.php?p_prods=3


----------



## Rainy (Nov 25, 2007)

Ironic, really, considering all (if not the majority of) their All Black side would be 'overweight' at best using the BMI scale.


----------



## southernfa (Nov 25, 2007)

ksandru said:


> Would like to know why does your country discriminate against persons of size, despite the fact size is not mentioned anywhere in your immigration application?!



We also discriminate against people who don't have enough money and, I gather, also have unofficial quotas on nationality. We also now, after taking far too many years to learn the lesson, discriminate on language and require new immigrants to have serviceable English.

That's the nature of immigration policy in many countries. We are a small country (approx 4m tot. pop.); the refugees alone from any of a number of SE Asia countries could swamp us. We are also in the 'market' for asian students and wealthy immigrants and for many years tilted policy to favour those people. Eventually, we learned to be selective even there.

For my two cents, this weight-based policy is typical bureaucracy; a token gesture that doesn't really address the issue but is easy to administrate. As someone else said it may well be aimed at keeping more of the Polynesians at home.


----------



## southernfa (Nov 25, 2007)

Rainy said:


> Ironic, really, considering all (if not the majority of) their All Black side would be 'overweight' at best using the BMI scale.



Yeah, but at least half that weight is on their shoulders...
For those who don't know, the All Blacks are the NZ national rugby team. Rugby is like real man's gridiron; no helmets, no padding, only one referee (often a blind Englishman...). The forwards are often upwards of 6'2" and 240lbs and these days are real athletes, able to run and take the big hits without a break.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 25, 2007)

Tina said:


> These people in charge sound inbred. WTF do they think they're doing? Are they preventing smokers and those with high cholesterol from coming in? What about those with actual health problems.



Actually, some friends of mine are moving out there for work purposes, and they are stupidly thorough on a lot of things.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 25, 2007)

Can't say I didn't warn you months ago  

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25448


----------



## southernfa (Nov 27, 2007)

And yet there are some who think our Government isn't going far enough...
http://www.stuff.co.nz/4290483a20475.html


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 28, 2007)

After hearing about this I am convinced that America is NOT the most fat phobic country.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> After hearing about this I am convinced that America is NOT the most fat phobic country.




Did you think America ever was the most fat phobic? I know fat phobia exists everywhere, but I always thought America was far from the top of the list.


----------



## GunnerFA (Nov 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> After hearing about this I am convinced that America is NOT the most fat phobic country.





BigBellySSBBW said:


> Did you think America ever was the most fat phobic? I know fat phobia exists everywhere, but I always thought America was far from the top of the list.



Definitely true. Until I first read this thread, I didn't realise how bad it was over in NZ. Australia is also much more fat phobic than USA, despite having a far less number of fat people.


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Haha. I once crashed on a friend's couch in South Auckland, .



jeeez. how long has this comment been here w/o a single dimmer getting a stiffie and asking you to post pix or describe it in detail? the crashing, I mean? What a bleak, sad day for Dims.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 28, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Did you think America ever was the most fat phobic? I know fat phobia exists everywhere, but I always thought America was far from the top of the list.



I heard it is true that other countries are more fat-phobic, specially in the eastern European countries.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 29, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I heard it is true that other countries are more fat-phobic, specially in the eastern European countries.




I was going to say that but seeing as the only European country I have been in is England, I just kept my trap shut, lol. And I am talking about systematic phobia as well as public phobia. England isn't as bad as France, or so I hear, but I haven't been there so I don't know first hand. As far as America goes, there is fat phobia no doubt about it, but it is leaps and bounds from where other countries stand on the issue both systematically and peoples opinions.



*I just woke up...like 5 minutes ago, so sorry if this doesn't make a lick of sense.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 29, 2007)

America can't be the most fatphobic systematically...too many large congressfolk. And if it was socially, more than half the country wouldn't fall prey to the "epidemic" as they call it. Plus we have a bunch of fat celebrities. But what America's fatphobia might be, is uglier and more intense in the directness of it...do these European countries have high anorexia/bulimia rates I'm curious? America has a patented culture of fear not usually equaled in democracies, which means if the guy in the bar's calling you porky, your nightly news anchor and favorite woman's magazine are too. This is a totally unsupported theory though, as I know next to nothing about Europe.


----------



## Jes (Nov 29, 2007)

Luckily, you can be over that weight limit and still adopt on the moon.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Dec 1, 2007)

Jes said:


> Even though they can't rap for shit?
> 
> Really?



Hahaha you've gotta love "flight of the concords"...great show. Hilarious!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 4, 2007)

Good grief, what's next? People 25% or more above their ideal weight are submitted to New Zealand's Minister of Love for a "Room Without Shadows Diet And Exercise Regime"?


Big Brother is watching...
what you eat.


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 4, 2007)

the link didn't work for me so I am going from the comments i've read from others here...

this sounds like a sci fi morality tale... if you start paring away the imperfect, who will be left and who is the final authority on perfection to begin with?


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 5, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Hahaha you've gotta love "flight of the concords"...great show. Hilarious!



there's some folk who need to get locked out of their home country


----------

